# Furniture Auctions



## Singapore Saint

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know of any auction houses in Tokyo that auction off the unwanted furniture of expats when they leave Japan..? We have one in Singapore where you can get some great furniture at knock down prices, just because it won't fit in the shipping container or look right in their new home..

I can't see anything online, so thought I'd test the experts' local knowledge... 

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Singapore Saint said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any auction houses in Tokyo that auction off the unwanted furniture of expats when they leave Japan..? We have one in Singapore where you can get some great furniture at knock down prices, just because it won't fit in the shipping container or look right in their new home..
> 
> I can't see anything online, so thought I'd test the experts' local knowledge...
> 
> Thanks.


People when they leave Japan often hold a Sayonara sale of unwanted household items. They are usually advertised in the classified section of Metropolis Classified Ads System


----------



## Rube

Another option is to wait for trash day for big things and go out before the trucks pick up the used ****. People throw out a lot of decent stuff and if you don't mind cleaning it you can get good finds. The collectors do the same thing anyway and put them into recycle stores. Just make sure you do it when it's not raining. my friend picked up a working TV, coffee table, wardrobe and a few other things this way. Personally I wouldn't do it but I'm the kind of guy who wouldn't drink from another's bottle anyway.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Thank you both. I can see a new career opportunity along the lines of Steptoe and Son...!


----------

